# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Hotels in Hyderabad

## mano133

Hotel Mahaveer is one of the most popular Hyderabad hotels and is located close to the railway system. It has received almost 75% customer recommendation and has a star rating of 4 out of 5. The former implies that 8 out of 10 people would love to visit this hotel again. It has earned a number of positive reviews from former guests for its location, service and facilities. It offers completely fully air conditioned rooms equipped with all necessary facilities. It also offers a kitchen, parking facility, travel desk and ATM facility in the hotel premises. The rooms are considered to be cost effective and rates start from Rs.1125.

----------

